# Pacemaker "spring bar" question



## skeezer (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm moving along with my Pacemaker build and I have a question I can't figure out. My 1952 manual shows a spring bar that apparently slides into the tube that the rear seat springs attach to. Does anyone have one they can take a pic of, maybe take some measurements. Leonard Davis mentions it in an article. Interestingly, it is shown for the '49-'50 models but not the '51-'52.

Skeezer


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 25, 2021)

i have an old sportsmen frame that has a tube inside the spring bar tube my guess is its used to reinforce the spring bar tube,im sure all sportsmans,pacemakers and ambassadors have this inner tube its just hidden by the plugs


----------



## skeezer (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm trying to fabricate one from 9/16 bar stock. I was hoping to get a measurement of length and distance between holes. A pic would be great.

Skeezer


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 26, 2021)

i should have said i had a  sportsman frame ,i sold it awhile ago ,i remember it being tubular and about a 1/2 shorter on the ends to allow for plugs hope that helps


----------

